# You dug a hole in the garden why can't I???



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

This weekend I went to the garden centre and bought new climbing plants to grow up some of my trellis.
So I dig a hole and of course Mac has to have his nose right in there. So I dig away and plant my first plant and back fill. Onto the next plant, start digging and after a few minutes realise Mac isn't by me this time. So I look up and around to see he is working on a monster hole RIGHT IN THE MIDDLE OF MY GRASS!!!!! Man was I angry but at the same time he was just thinking hey we are out here to dig holes...this is great....I can dig holes just like you....huh


----------



## Looney (Sep 28, 2011)

my yard sucks bad enuff glad Laszlo isn't a digger!!!


----------



## kristen (Oct 18, 2011)

OH NO! Sorry about your lawn! :-[

Odin was also helpfull with my climbing plants, stole the stick I was using to hold them against the wall and ate half the plant (this was on hubby's watch)
They're so helpfull


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

I love your story.... poor boy was off leash and what is he do to? 

Free leash next time....http://www.buddysys.com/


----------



## mollys mum (Feb 3, 2012)

We have a balcony off the back of the house which over looks the garden. I have some plants out there to brighten it up.
Molly was out there and had been rather quiet......


----------



## Katja (Mar 9, 2012)

Oh, yeah, that's a girl!


----------



## Vizsla Baby (Nov 4, 2011)

Now if we could just train them to dig the holes where WE want them and WHEN we want them! They'd be very helpful indeed!


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

HA-Ha-ha! A couple of years ago I bought a bag of 25 Darwin Hybrid tulip bulbs and planted them in a sloped rock garden out back in Willie's yard. I had more or less trained Willie to stay out of there and use the steps instead of cutting through. Well, anyway... I made the mistake of fertilizing the tulips with bone meal. He kept coming into the house with black lips. That was sort of a giveaway, and also looked hilarious! ;D The bone meal really is made from bones. The following Spring, I got exactly 12 tulips! I don't think he ate the bulbs, but he disturbed them enough to keep them from sprouting. 

One of the things I've learned is that if you have a dog, it's better if you don't care too much about the landscaping. It's just better.


----------

